# Rd 2: Game 2: Pacers @ Heat (5/15 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, May 15, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Put Turiaf in the starting lineup because Lebron said he wouldnt be playing PF and Joel is playing so well off the bench so there's no reason to change that up at this point.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Really need a vintage UD performance now. Solid D, rebounds and mid range J's. Wake up, Udonis.

I'm concerned about this one. We really cant afford to drop one at home - as we havent been all that on the road this year. Must hold, or I think we're ****ed.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Chalmers-Wade-James-Haslem-Anthony.

Make it happen Spoesltra. Old school Heat defense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Really need a vintage UD performance now. Solid D, rebounds and mid range J's. Wake up, Udonis.
> 
> I'm concerned about this one. We really cant afford to drop one at home - as we havent been all that on the road this year. Must hold, or I think we're ****ed.


No question, I was definitely already praying for a solid UD showing. There's no doubt he looks to have lost something significant athletically this year, but his game isn't heavily predicated on athleticism/speed, so while he may not be able to do some of the nice things we saw him do during the Beasley years, he should still be able to provide rebounding, defense, that spot up J, and a "not liable to screw up the offense on literally every touch" presence. Apparently that's a lot to ask this year, save for some semi-steady rebounding numbers.

As is already obvious, we'll most importantly need classic playoff performances by LeWade. Here is where their true dual greatness can be measured. It stumbled without Bosh in the regular season. I'm hoping now having Turiaf can help fill Bosh's void a little better.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Chalmers-Wade-James-Haslem-Anthony.
> 
> Make it happen Spoesltra. Old school Heat defense.


I worry that Turiaf would be the better option than Haslem. Turiaf/Anthony would be a very interesting power duo. Have we used that? Either could play PF/C and you actually gain offense with Turiaf over Haslem, not to mention size/presence.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its crazy how low I am on UD that him even having a halfway decent game, is so tough for me to even imagine, that I just forget about him.

If he could just hit that time machine and go back to the pre-injury UD, the one that could be counted on to hit half his shots and score at least 10, we'd be golden. Its amazing how far and how fast his shots has fallen off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. It's exactly like Space Jam. He's been Monstar'd.

According to Couper Moorhead, Turiaf/Joel lineups have played a total of five minutes all year. He thinks Spo won't use it due to spacing, but: 1) Not a lot of options right now. 2) Turiaf truly spaces the floor better than UD. People underrate Turiaf's jumper and seem to forget UD has turned into Luke Jackson the PF.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The weird thing is, UD's J is the thing that should have fallen off the least. How many widddde open 15 footers does the guy see, and he made a career out of them...now though, he looks like he is scared of touching the ball on the offensive end. Im talking anything outside of a dunk is a stretch for him. He is Joel 2 years ago right now.

WTF happened Udonis? Was it the rows you lost? Grow that shit back brother


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The speed of the game seems to have passed him by. I don't think a bench player (which he always was but masquerading as a starter) can take a year off at 30 and not lose anything.

I also think that he was a routine player who only succeeded because of repetition. He was a bad shooter, ridiculous release and shooting motion, but he found two spots on the floor and became a specialist from there, and coincidentally those spots are great for floor spacing and getting open. Bruce Bowen was the same way. Terrible shooter. I think he must have shot around 60% from the free throw line, but he became one of the best three point shooters in the league from the short corner. He would probably make more free throws if they allowed him to shoot from there instead of the free throw line.

Haslem's defense was the same in many ways. He found a formula which worked. You would never see him block a shot even if he had the opportunity and the athleticism in the situation to get one because he has a recipe which works and he never deviates from it. When he took that season off he lost all his routine and repetition and became sluggish. It's the classic example of the law of readiness.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just hope he can regain a little bit of anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick
> Spoelstra says he will release starting lineup in 45 minutes. Could change game to game.


Still guessing Turiaf. Better to start big and switch it up late. Dont wanna tire Lebron out too much having to exert so much energy trying to deny West the ball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

99% sure on my Turiaf pick


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

You guys worried at all with Bosh out of the lineup or not really?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely worried about the offense. Gonna need a couple of our inconsistent role players to step up and play big. During the Knicks series, that happened in our home games. On the road, they were awful.

Not worried as much on the defensive end. Bosh/UD frontcourt hurts us more than it helps.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and Eddy Curry are the inactives tonight. Terrel Harris will be active for the 1st time this post season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Amazing how little basketball "analysts" know. I normally like Brent Barry, but he just went on and on about how the Heat should start Anthony instead of Turiaf for more "size" and "girth" and because Turiaf is used to the role of bringing energy off the bench. Obviously, as we know, Joel is smaller than Turiaf by every metric. Secondly, Joel is just as used to, if not more, the role of coming off the bench and bringing energy for this team as Turiaf is. As I've stated in other threads, Joel has recently said he's "happy" about coming off the bench again, as playing with 3 All-Stars messes with his head a little bit.

W2B summed it all up about Bosh. If Haslem was anywhere near his normal self, we wouldn't miss Bosh on offense nearly as much. We don't have a big who we can trust to hit that J right now, let alone attack the hoop.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds
> 
> So it's Turiaf. No surprise.


..


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Definitely worried about the offense. Gonna need a couple of our inconsistent role players to step up and play big. During the Knicks series, that happened in our home games. On the road, they were awful.
> 
> Not worried as much on the defensive end. Bosh/UD frontcourt hurts us more than it helps.


Well I wouldn't say the door is wide open for Indiana, but I do like our chances a little more. Still tough to bet against LeBron and D-Wade no matter who they're playing with though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vegas still says we're 6.5 pt favorites. That's the Turiaf factor.

I say Ronny goes for 6 pts, 9 reb, 1 blk tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

My thoughts on what Spo does, since he's pretty determined to keep his rotations set...

5-Turiaf (Hibbert)
4-Haslem (West)
3-LeBron (Granger)
2-Wade (George)
1-Chalmers (Hill)

1st sub - Miller for Chalmers (around 6:00 mark in 1st), LeBron/Wade run the point. 5 Turiaf, 4 Haslem 3 Miller 2 Wade 1 James
2nd sub - Joel for Turiaf, Battier for Haslem (around 4:00 mark). Small ball lineup. 5 Joel 4 Battier 3 Miller 2 Wade 1 James
3rd sub - Rio for Wade (around 2:00 mark). 5 Joel 4 James 3 Battier 2 Miller 1 Rio
4th sub - Turiaf for James, Wade for Battier (end of qtr) 5 Joel 4 Turiaf 3 Miller 2 Wade 1 Rio
5th sub - James for Miller, Haslem for Joel (around 9:00 mark in 2nd) 5 Turiaf 4 Haslem 3 James 2 Wade 1 Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Looks pretty good SD - we'll see how accurate you are 

Agreed with W2B - the offense could be a huge issue. Defensively we will be fine, but if LeWade are off....we're pretty rooted. Need an unexpected contribution from somebody.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pass UD...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

First Heat basket: UD J.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Great start guys. Nice turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice, aggressive drive by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great move by :rio:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hibbert already dominating the paint.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too much everything for Hibbert. Gotta rebound better than that, and the defense...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hibbert playing volleyball on the boards


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One of the reasons, besides his superstar status, refs still call that jumpshot foul for Wade is the defender is almost always lunging forward. Gotta give him credit for still getting defenders to bite on it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell kind of call was that?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did the crowd really think Miller would make that?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate those 3's from LeBron

Way too much penetration now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario was looking aggressive on offense. Shame he picked up two dumb fouls on defense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like a crappy start.

Game 1 all over again?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron really is the MVP. He just pulled Joey Crawford out of TNT's Sheryl Miller shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Looks like a crappy start.
> 
> Game 1 all over again?


Just another slow start for the Heat. Nothing new with this damn team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice move by Wade. He has to abuse Barbosa.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Turiaf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron and Turiaf keep making connections


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:turiaf:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2James!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The difference with and without UD is night and day.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That touch pass by Dwyane was sexcellent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole in for the 1st time this series.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That was sick. Wade2LBJ


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole sighting


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Way to UP the intensity Heat. 8-1 run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have killed Hibbert on that high pick and roll, in these 1st two games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Noco :|


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's offense has changed immensely since the start of the season. Less postups and short Js. That floater he's been showing is nice, though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

UD -7. Tie game as soon as he leaves.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a sick floater by :lebron:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I really am petrified of Spo going with a lineup minus Wade and James.

Thats just scary.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> UD -7. Tie game as soon as he leaves.


He sucks so bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Noco :|


Mario picked up 2 fouls so we have no other choice. Let's hope we find lighting in a bottle. Not holding my breathe though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another bad J by LeBron. I understand the mentality, but at least start out looking for better looks


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What the **** was that Mike...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Manly rebound by Joel. Where is this rebounding during the regular season?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel rebounds better in the 2nd unit also.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-17 after 1

27% shooting by the Pacers and held without a Field goal for over 5 minutes (or since UD came out)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

M-V-P chants + 2 LeBron FT Makes

:lebron:

I knew you had it in ya!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, James Jones has given up two offensive rebounds in two plays to Amundson. And come on Joel...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel takes forever to get up a layup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel needs to not fade away so much and just try to use his body going up strong when one-on-one like that. He doesn't have fadeaway touch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole with the J. Good to see.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole J!

Wow Dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Pacers cant make a shot right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, JJ!

So good to see JJ and Cole contributing positively


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmm. Did the bench get sent a message? I hope so.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about Norris Cole getting the outlet pass on the fastbreak, seeing two defenders right next to him, and instead of driving to the rim like he did time and time again in the regular season, he pulled the ball back out to set up the offense? Little things like that are good to see.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Amazing D right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, JJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Cole again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No buckets


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio what are you doing bro. Flailing all over the place.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario again, over-aggressive on D and picks up his 3rd.

Hibbert back in. Gotta go right back to putting him in high pick and rolls.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> How about Norris Cole getting the outlet pass on the fastbreak, seeing two defenders right next to him, and instead of driving to the rim like he did time and time again in the regular season, he pulled the ball back out to set up the offense? Little things like that are good to see.


I was screaming NOOOO!Dont know if it was his decision or someone shouted at him but still...PROGRESS!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This Vogel character might be full retard.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We really need to amnesty Mike Miller. He can't even dribble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Cole for the dunk

He almost fell again :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller wtf


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wide-open runway for Wade

Lefty dunk by NoNo. Its his specialty.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bench +
Joel and Noco

Bench - 
Miller


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not very good Miller minutes tonight. Really need him to bring something this post-season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our D has been at its swarming best.

Shame our O hasnt matched.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on Ronny


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible shot by Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Horrible shot by Wade


That's why he has a no three rule imposed on him. Because he takes terrible ones.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

All our good work just got undone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful minute of basketball for the Heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

D failing now. Offense long gone


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is making shots more difficult than they need to be.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333

Finally hit a 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you, Bron. No need to make it more difficult than that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill take the lead, but it should've been a 10pt one, not 5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

38-33 at the half

Awful minute of basketball go the Pacers back into it. 

Lebron and Wade arent attacking the rim like they did in game 1. Hopefully they get more aggressive int he 2nd half.

JJ 0-3 from 3. Our shooters are cursed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Decent damage control at the end there, and good to see LeBron find a J.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Lebron could easily get a decent shot ιn those 3 sec!DAMN STATS!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JJ's looks have all been pretty contested. But then again, those are the ones he hits.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD didn't use to swing the ball the way he does when shooting now. His jumper is ****ed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A win for the D when the play ends in a UD J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ronny terrible foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's J is way off tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, UD had that offensive rebound in his hands. How did he lose it?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD is ****ing terrible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did anyone actually touch Hill there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with a terrible pass...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Thank god Wade just cleaned up UD's mess.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Get Haslem off the floor. What the hell did he just attempt?

Now that pass?

And that call on Chalmers was absolutely nutty. For his 4th foul?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Udonis. U-suck.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh Joel please be OK


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD did something positive!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Udonis Haslem -12.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't think it's an understatement to say this is one of the worst basketball games I've ever seen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Marv Albert is going crazy over how amazing it is the game is tied with all that's gone wrong for them, not once acknowledging how awful the Heat have looked on offense. Wade and LeBron have been pretty bad. Clanging J's left and right.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeWade = 8-23


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller cant even dribble. 

George didnt even have a pick set for him, just Wade being lazy, and when that happens, he almost always gets beat.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Just what the commentators said, heck the whole world sees it. Miami becomes isolation heavy way too often. were not winning any championships playing that kind of offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're ****ed


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our role players suck again


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> Just what the commentators said, heck the whole world sees it. Miami becomes isolation heavy way too often. were not winning any championships playing that kind of offense.


Gio! How's it going buddy?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> Just what the commentators said, heck the whole world sees it. Miami becomes isolation heavy way too often. were not winning any championships playing that kind of offense.


Holy shit dude, where the hell have you been? :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

As awful looking offense as you'll ever see. Our only options are getting LeBron or Wade separation one-on-one and its not happening right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lebron: and1

Seems like forever since we set a high pick for him


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lack of post threat will be our demise. Put Pittman in, this team is desperate need for a jolt down low.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> Gio! How's it going buddy?


wow i didnt know you guys missed me that much . lol

This forum became a place for me to vent anytime the Heat play stupid-isolation-predictable-basketball.:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our offense has looked horrible, but it'd also be a little different if Mario, Mike and JJ werent a combined 0-6 from 3. All were pretty open as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller, wtf?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

unbeliviable. 2 seasons in yet Spo and the coaching staff still havent figured an offensive system. 

the guy just mentioned it again.."dribble dribble dribble, and everyone standing around....whats the plan?" How can our coaches and players be so blind?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're gonna lose.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What the **** is Chalmers doing .................................................... this game wow.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Our offense has looked horrible, but it'd also be a little different if Mario, Mike and JJ werent a combined 0-6 from 3. All were pretty open as well.


good point, but we dont help ourselves when most of our shots are forced because of our ass backward offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

61-52 after 3

Awful 3rd quarter. Couldnt do anything right.

Need our role players to step up big with Lebron and Wade struggling and they arent giving us anything.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big trouble guys. Big trouble.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm unfortunately in that state where I don't feel optimistic about Wade being back in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> unbeliviable. 2 seasons in yet Spo and the coaching staff still havent figured an offensive system.
> 
> the guy just mentioned it again.."dribble dribble dribble, and everyone standing around....whats the plan?" How can our coaches and players be so blind?


This is Spoo you're talking about. The man who started Yakhouba Diawara.

I'm willing to watch everything we've built burn just to see Spoo gone.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Simply put, our defense and fast break are not gonna carry us to the trophy. This game is looking very much the same as it did last season vs Dallas.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, at least if this season ends early we can get rid of this incompetent coaching staff.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> This is Spoo you're talking about. The man who started Yakhouba Diawara.
> 
> I'm willing to watch everything we've built burn just to see Spoo gone.


Who do you hate more: Haslem or Spo?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> I'm unfortunately in that state where I don't feel optimistic about Wade being back in.


likewise. when hes on his period....we look horrendous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another awful possession


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario misses an open 3. Our shooters suck.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> Who do you hate more: Haslem or Spo?


Spoo. It's not Haslem's fault that his coach wants to play him 30+ minutes a game. He's a bench player and it's the coach's fault for being an idiot and thinking he's a starter.

It's the same as when the Lakers wanted to start Fisher or Luke Walton.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

We looked so much better with Cole on the floor instead of Chalmers....i just dont get it...i really dont...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lost all momentum now. 

Wade didnt get the call, fine. But get your ass back on D, you idiot!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lost all momentum now.
> 
> Wade didnt get the call, fine. But get your ass back on D, you idiot!


its frustrating to watch him act like that... lol


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I really hoped we could go without seeing this version of Wade in the playoffs. He gets so caught up in his own personal shit he's taking stupid step-back 3's and blatantly flagrant fouling guys. He's gotta learn to play through no-calls better, especially in the playoffs. At worst, vent and get a tech. That could've been a 5-point play/7 point swing with the no-call.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> I really hoped we could go without seeing this version of Wade in the playoffs. He gets so caught up in his own personal shit he's taking stupid step-back 3's and blatantly flagrant fouling guys. He's gotta learn to play through no-calls better, especially in the playoffs. At worst, vent and get a tech. That could've been a 5-point play/7 point swing with the no-call.


That flagrant and that three in the first half were so wrong. He's not the same player he was early in his career.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great rebound by Wade


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

just horrible shots. we got lucky in those last couple of possesions.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All LeBron going after Granger from here out.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> That flagrant and that three in the first half were so wrong. He's not the same player he was early in his career.


Im with you on this. He was so much better and smarter back then.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hopefully this woke them up for the rest of this series. They really need to get their asses kicked for acting like divas instead of men.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> That flagrant and that three in the first half were so wrong. He's not the same player he was early in his career.


The awful, no-rhythm step-back 3 he shot as soon as he came in in the fourth was the even more egregious one to me.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why can't they play like this for 4 quarters? Instead, they play like they don't want to break a sweat or get their nails dirty. It's part on the coach too who should properly manage their minutes and make them play at this pace or at least more than the dead, lifeless pace they usually play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That 3rd quarter was so bad.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rick Barry still doesn't have a job, right? Keep bricking those clutch free throws LeBron and Wade.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LeWade choking at the line...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

West killing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has not hit a J tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG Wade, how did you lose that ball?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great rebound by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is George shooting freebies?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Give Rick Barry a job please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Losing because of free throws. No more frustrating way to lose. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeChoke


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Aw geez


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game has heartbreak written all over it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Let me change what I last said. No more frustrating way to lose than missed free throws and given up offensive rebounds.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bucket here. Must get a bucket....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Free throws and offensive boards.

FML.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I can see it now. Lebron or Wade dribbling for 10 seconds, then settling for a long and contested 2 or 3...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

1-15 from 3. How can we not find real shooters for this team?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Did everything but finish. And this game gets even more frustrating.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade is so used to bitching for a foul that he doesn't even know how to complete that shot anymore.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dude, LeBron. Most critical possession off these playoffs AND YOU WONT EVEN DRIBBLE. You spend the rest of the entire game pounding the ball through 2/3rds of possessions.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was actually a lucky break for the Pacers. Instead of side out of bounds, Heat have to draw up a play from the baseline.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3pt game, and we need a 3. 

Not gonna happen.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The men beat the women.

Give Rick Barry a job you shits.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. Panic for a look with plenty of time. Off-balanced three by can't-throw-it-in-the-ocean-since-the-All-Star-break Chalmers. I'd rather even Wade take that shot.

WTF happened to LeBron on that possession where he refused to dribble? I had Finals flashbacks. We're toast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our shooters are so unreliable. Mike Miller, JJ, Mario, Shane...cant count on any of them to hit consistently.

Heat lose 78-75

Awful game for the Heat. Finally looked interested in the 4th, but cant make up the poor 3rd quarter effort.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm just gonna go ahead and say it... Lebron is a ****ing pussy. I really hope he mans up some day, for his basketball legacy but more importantly Heat fans hopes of winning a title.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Doesnt get more frustrating than that. 


Jace said:


> WTF happened to LeBron on that possession where he refused to dribble? I had Finals flashbacks. We're toast.


2 missed free throws, gives it to Wade down 1, and isnt even in the play on the last shot of the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Had to hold home court.

Dont think we're coming out of this series.

Indy holds at home and we're ****ed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forget why Battier was on the floor for an offensive possession, but LeBron deferred to him. It wasn't even like he was making a play off the dribble. He just gave him the ball to create. Got it back and gave it to someone else right away. My hope is so low.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

give credit to the Pacers. Even though things got ugly for them, they continued playing within their superior offensive scheme and eventually knocked down some of their open shots they missed earlier. All the while playing good defense with the predictable way Miami played. My grandmother can defend against the Heat so long as theyre not running up and down for fastbreaks.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> give credit to the Pacers. Even though things got ugly for them, they continued playing within their superior offensive scheme and eventually knocked down some of their open shots they missed earlier. All the while playing good defense with the predictable way Miami played. My grandmother can defend against the Heat so long as theyre not running up and down for fastbreaks.


Every time there's a problem with the offense Spoo says we didn't defend well enough. Every time we take bad shots Spoo says we didn't defend well enough. Every time there's hero ball or one vs. five ball Spoo says we didn't defend well enough. **** Spoo.

Props to the Pacers. Play hard or go home diva Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Forget why Battier was on the floor for an offensive possession, but LeBron deferred to him. It wasn't even like he was making a play off the dribble. He just gave him the ball to create. Got it back and gave it to someone else right away. My hope is so low.


Yep...that was deflating...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wish I had the same faith in Dwyane I used to. He bought waaay too much into himself after the redemption season.

But man, we lose by 3 and those two miss 7 FTs between them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yep.

I feel gutted right now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> I wish I had the same faith in Dwyane I used to. He bought waaay too much into himself after the redemption season.
> 
> But man, we lose by 3 and those two miss 7 FTs between them.


Don't forget Wade's moronic Flagrant.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1-16 from 3 (6%) for the game. 

1-22 (4.5%) for the series.

Wade and Lebron missed the big free throws, but our shooters are digging our grave.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lame game. Our offense is way too slow and predictable, I don't know why they don't move around more. It takes like 8 seconds for them to develop anything on either side and it always ends up in rushed shots. Not really that worried though, they should be able to take one back in Indiana.

Oh and that 1-15 is pretty much the story of the game more than late game free throws or anything else. Shooters gotta hit shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ We havent been great on the road. Sans Bosh, I dont see it happening.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> Every time there's a problem with the offense Spoo says we didn't defend well enough. Every time we take bad shots Spoo says we didn't defend well enough. Every time there's hero ball or one vs. five ball Spoo says we didn't defend well enough. **** Spoo.
> 
> Props to the Pacers. Play hard or go home diva Heat.


I have been noticing that from him. i thought it was just me looking to much into it. its so true. its exactly what he said in the mini interview when the 4th quarter began. I dont mind stressing defense, but we also have to score down the other end. 

Just looking back to the 2004 Pistons, they had an awesome defense, but also had a good old fashioned gameplane on the other end. guys knew where to be, when to move off and on the ball. it doesnt take a genuis to recognize that. simply moving the ball side to side and dribble for 23 seconds wont cut it.

Were pretty much done in this series if they continue playing that way. This is Dallas all over again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I wish I had the same faith in Dwyane I used to. He bought waaay too much into himself after the redemption season.
> 
> But man, we lose by 3 and those two miss 7 FTs between them.


Such a different game even if Lebron just ties it up at that point. 

Wade has insane lulls now. He can be hot for a quarter, but then go ice cold the rest of the game.

He needs to skip the Olympics and just do whatever the hell he did before the '08 season, to get his J become almost automatic. He hit that 1 bank shot late in the 4th to get us back the lead, but that's it.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

The shooters miss open shots and the bigs cant finish under the rim...It's not because of the system!NOT talented enough!Their misses force Lebron and Wade into hero ball!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Mavros_01 said:


> The shooters miss open shots and the bigs cant finish under the rim...It's not because of the system!NOT talented enough!They're misses force Lebron and Wade into hero ball!!!


If it was because we werent talented enough than Miami wouldnt even be in the playoffs. Miami has talent, its the system on offense that has consistantly let the team down the last few seasons. its usually a struggle, more so when the opposing team has good defense. take away the fast breaks, and were a mediocre looking team on that end (even with Wade, lebron and Bosh on the lineup). Everyone can recognize this. even the announcers on TV see it. it wears you out when youre constantly grinding things out to get a shot off. besides, the Pacers have good size, so they should also get credit for not allowing Miami to finish as easily down low.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Eric, Wade and Lebron had over 20 points, but the next player only had 5. How do youget other more involved?"

"They will. Look we had 3 very good defensive quarters..."

:laugh: Point proven, Adam.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah if you want to see a real system look at the Spurs. They are just surgical in how they destroy opponents. Our gameplan consists of defense and superstars making plays and getting role players open shots. The problem right now is our superstars are going to have to play 43-45 minutes a night without Bosh and that will result in poorer shots for role players and poorer shooting percentages. I noticed there weren't a ton of clean three point looks tonight which undoubtedly contributed to the horrific shooting.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wish we had Coach Pop. That's what I wish.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's had some strange career turns with his game. When his jumper became reliable, he completely abandoned his patented bank shot which he originally perfected when his J was still much better than now. Now its back and he cant shoot straight in.

Reporters kept asking Spo about role players scoring more and he continually responded with a casual "They will, they will." Not with that horrendous offense. Still, though. Some of those threes need to drop. If Dwyane and LeBron are taking those awful pull-ups throughout crucial junctures of the next game, I will have lost all faith in this season.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade County said:


> I wish we had Coach Pop. That's what I wish.


that would be so freakin awesome.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't think Pop and the Heat would be a good match. Too many personalities on the Heat and I doubt it would be long until that became a problem.

Phil Jackson, on the other hand, would do a great job with this Heat team.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, and as much as I dislike the Heat, I do feel for y'all at this point. It's never cool for a series to be seriously affected by an injury, we'll see what happens going forward.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's too late. He has spent the past 4 seasons rewarding players for bad offense. Turned down a wide open shot? Dribbled the ball off your foot? Born with the name Udonis? Here's undeserved minutes! Take them! Take them all!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> It's too late. He has spent the past 4 seasons rewarding players for bad offense. Turned down a wide open shot? Dribbled the ball off your foot? Born with the name Udonis? Here's undeserved minutes! Take them! Take them all!


Cole, you stud, you did good in the limited amount of time you played, pushing the ball forward, knocking down open shots and staying active on both ends....know what? screw you! Super Mario whos had a terrible series and in foul trouble will play instead!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't even get me started on Udonis. What a worthless joke he's become.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 1-16 from 3 (6%) for the game.
> 
> 1-22 (4.5%) for the series.
> 
> Wade and Lebron missed the big free throws, but our shooters are digging our grave.


thats the thing though,

Whenever one of the big 3 is out, Miami relies on the 3pt shot more...yet a game and a half without bosh and they've only managed 22 attempts (7 by LeWade). Thats 15 combined attempts for the shooters. Indy has completely taken them out of this series.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Don't even get me started on Udonis. What a worthless joke he's become.


is there some hidden injury that im not aware of? my goodness wtf happened to him? at this point i think Pittman can be more effective.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I do have to chime in and say the transformation of y'all's opinion about Haslem is freaking hilarious. I remember when the only Heat player more popular than him was Wade.

Crazy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Luke said:


> I do have to chime in and say the transformation of y'all's opinion about Haslem is freaking hilarious. I remember when the only Heat player more popular than him was Wade.
> 
> Crazy.


It's the same situation LA had with Fisher. A terrible player starting who didn't deserve to start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Don't even get me started on Udonis. What a worthless joke he's become.


How about Mike Miller? Guy cant even dribble without losing the ball. 

Can we re-do that Summer of 2010 and instead sign Korver and try to steal Amir Johnson away from the Raptors?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Luke said:


> I do have to chime in and say the transformation of y'all's opinion about Haslem is freaking hilarious. I remember when the only Heat player more popular than him was Wade.
> 
> Crazy.


well, theres a reason for that "transformation".


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think Bosh had so much sex after his wife gave birth that he pre-pulled his ab. I blame Jackson Bosh.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> I think Bosh had so much sex after his wife gave birth that he pre-pulled his ab. I blame Jackson Bosh.


:lol:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully we steal atleast 1 of these in Indy, and bring it back to Miami to seal it up.

Series looks like itll go 6 or 7 though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Hopefully we steal atleast 1 of these in Indy, and bring it back to Miami to seal it up.
> 
> Series looks like itll go 6 or 7 though.


You will. I'm pretty confident in that. If not, the series is all but over.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I just figure there has to be atleast 1 game where Wade and Lebron go bananas and dominate, the role players stop being shit and hit a few, and we win.

There has to be...right? :yep:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade County said:


> I just figure there has to be atleast 1 game where Wade and Lebron go bananas and dominate, the role players stop being shit and hit a few, and we win.
> 
> There has to be...right? :yep:


I'm banking on it. If there isn't you guys have some big questions to answer this offseason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Should mention, Heat writers have been saying lately that Miller is undisclosedly hurt. Apparently its the hernia again and he'll probably need more surgery in the offseason. You know, summer vacation for MM.

So, if we lose this series and Boston can't pull through...*SIXERS-PACERS ECF!!!*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Think we already do to be honest. Every role player we have signed since the Big 3 era has sucked ass.

They should have the easiest job in basketball.

We badly need an offensive coordinater also. Our O is what will cost us championships.

EDIT: Gio that's awesome :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gio? My new avatar does look similar I guess. 

I think the role players we signed happened to be bad fits despite being high-quality role players (Battier, Miller at least.) A lot was made of Miller's 3pt % in WAS, but it was on very few attempts. That worried me at the time. Battier has only always been decent. I hate to break it down to something this fundamental, but I don't like either of their shooting arcs. Too high and inconsistent. I love watching guys like Korver, Novak, and Kapono shoot. Same "Goldie Locks" arc every time, tight but not a line drive. I guess guys like that just have more consistent mechanics. I really feel like one of those guys would hit the looks our shooters usually get.

What about Rio, though? He was so money the first half of the season, and has become Rafer Alston, the reunion version.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Gio? My new avatar does look similar I guess.


Damn, the quick look I had I just saw the colours and thought it must've been Gio.

Looking again and seeing the Lateralus cover, firstly, props to you. Secondly, hilarious post. As always.

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks. Cycling through my favorite albums helps me remember there's more to life than Heat basketball when times are rough.

Last I heard there were roughly 1,500 tickets available for games 3/4 in Indy. Anyone here, like, filthy rich? Whether we send a Heat army or leave the seats empty. We will be felt.



> Tom Haberstroh ‏ @tomhaberstroh
> 
> ELIAS: No team (including Heat tonight) has ever won a playoff game when third-leading scorer didn't score > 5 points.
> 
> ...


Last one kinda sums up LeBron's career to this point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Those are some horrific stats.

And on Mike Miller, I definitely noticed him walking gingerly a few times in the 2nd half. I know Mike usually does anyway, but it was really apparent tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

For the record I've never been a huge fan of Haslem, especially when he was routinely gifted minutes over Beasley. Now it turns out Beasley wasn't that good, but this organization has always had a love affair with one dimensional role players and Haslem was no exception.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I used to love Haslem. Good energy guy, played scrappy, etc.

Seems like he sucks now though.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

I guess its over huh? Riley better get busy this off season, the Heat need a quality center real bad!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yup, 1-1 in the semi-finals, it's all over. Trade LeBron, get a load of quality role players.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Gonna look on the bright side here. The role players had literally the worst playoff performance in like 2 decades and it still came down to Wade missing a point blank layup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^Good point PL, not to mention that in conjunction with LeBron missing two FTs.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
At practice, Pat Riley talking to Udonis Haslem off to the side. Something's not right with Haslem recently.


tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
Among 92 players with at least 125 minutes this postseason, Udonis Haslem ranks dead-last with a 5.9 PER.



I think its Mike Bibby soul in side Haslems body, that's my theory


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was thinking last night, playing this awfully for an entire season has to be wearing on Haslem, considering his relentless competitiveness. I just wish that could manifest itself in basketball production. I'd love to hear that conversation with Pat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

doctordrizzay said:


> tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
> At practice, Pat Riley talking to Udonis Haslem off to the side. Something's not right with Haslem recently.


Recently? :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Pat needs to talk to Dwyane about being a baby. Quit complaining so we don't have to play 4 on 5 defense for 5 possessions every night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

5.9 PER...**** me.

Anyone else think we should bring UD off the bench again? Maybe start Bane.

Man I wish we didnt retain the dead body that is Juwan Howard, and had, you know, a serviceable player we could spot start?

Hell, go with Joel and Ronny - I dont care.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Pat needs to talk to Dwyane about being a baby. Quit complaining so we don't have to play 4 on 5 defense for 5 possessions every night.


Its unbelievable how many times we have been scored on because of Wade and his constant complaining of calls. You'd think after the 100th time it happens that he'd stop.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if Haberstroh tweeted a Synergy stat that showed we get scored on on 100% of plays that begin with Wade complaining to a ref in transition.



Wade County said:


> Man I wish we didnt retain the dead body that is Juwan Howard, and had, you know, a serviceable player we could spot start?


Yup. As soon as Bosh got injured I mentioned how much more stupid this looks now. Really pisses me off. If we want to get him a ring that bad, put him on the ****ing coaching staff. I'd take Jarvis Varnado or Robert Dozier over him right now.

Holy shit, I just realized something. Juwan Howard is exactly what Shavlik Randolph was for us. We're carrying a worse Shavlik Randolph on a thin team with title or bust aspirations. So many things wrong with that.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

This is not the Heat team that I have started to love in the past 7 years.

Wade became a diva complaining about fouls and not getting back on D. That pisses me off to no tomorrow.
WTF Haslem
Role players who can't play their roles: I'm looking at you Miller and Battier!!! Make your ****ing 3s!!!
I guess the only good thing last game is the D... 


When Wade actually run back on D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. The 04/05 & 05/06 teams, with Dwyane being the main creator, gave you the feeling they'd pull through any close game. With this team, it's gone from not sure either way to pretty certain things will end with more fodder for LeBron's critics. Speaking of, has LeBron even taken an end of game shot this season? It seems odd that either the ball never touches his hands, or if it ever does he's passing. If it is a confidence thing, Dwyane, the coaching staff, other teammates, Riley...someone needs to instill it in him. I'm not of the notion every all-time great needs to take the last shot, and I see the Magic comparisons, but LeBron is so gifted and has such a physical advantage that he needs to be encouraged to take huevos shots again. He used to in Cleveland, and hit a few. Shit, he tore us up and Randy'd all over Jermaine O'Neal for a huge basket in '09. I'm sure that dunk is on youtube if you forget. Jumpers? One walk off in GS and another in the playoffs that was a 3. Of course the last 25 points in DET in the playoffs everyone remembers. All of that confidence apparently died during that five game losing streak last year.

LAL/OKC scored one less point than us and IND last night. 77-75 vs. 78-75. A lot of people were saying it was ridiculous a team with Wade and LeBron could only score 75. OKC has much more firepower, at least right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Meh. They were already up three, so while its a door slammer, not the hugest of shots.

Look how much thicker Haslem was, and this was during the years we were already surprised by how slim he was getting.

EDIT: I also thought this was just about the end of the game. It wound up 107-100 apparently, so we still had enough time to score 5 points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron would routinely kills us with huge baskets in the 4th quarters.

And on UD, this quote has stuck with me all season long, as UD has struggled and struggled...



> “It was probably the least productive off-season for me basketball-wise, but the most productive off-season for me body-wise,” he said. “I was able to get a lot of core work done, a lot of plyometrics. I really stayed off the weights and tried to use a lot of bands and different things like that, just kind of rebuild my body.”


Link

Total FAIL. He needs to lose that band, go back to weights and work non-stop on his J.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was thinking about that, the fact that he said he did no court work, and remembering an in-studio interview with Le Batard where the whole crew was dismayed by how thin he was. It was like he prepped for a triathlon and not a basketball season playing PF. Huge mistake to not hone your skills after a season where you played 15 games. It hurts me to be this upset with Haslem. He was so easy to root for before this epic and extended, public pants shitting.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Everybody this year seems to have an off year except lebron...and Joel.

Wade injuried alot, Haslem bad, Shane bad, Miller bad, Bosh aimed for 10 boards a game..grabbed lowest since rookie season, chalmers okay at the beginning turned bad, cole terrible,


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Two pretty shitty years from role players whose names apparently exceed their current ability.

I retract some of my criticism of LeBron on that play down 1 last night. I'm guessing he was throwing it to him for a better entry pass angle to Dwyane in the post, as that's where the play wound up going. Nice to see us actually running a high-pct post play there, and it resulted in a look Dwyane should be able to sink drunker than Mel Gibson.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The problem with Haslem is that he cut off his magic corn rows, clearly.


----------

